# Excessive dynamic airway collapse vs. tracheobronchomalacia



## dsteenken (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello,

I'm working a visit where the medical record reads "dynamic airway collapse," but the superbill reads "tracheobronchomalacia."  Is there a distinct difference between the two, or no?  What code(s) would be used?  When I looked up the malacias I found 2 different Dx codes.

748.3:  Unspecified bronchomalacia
519.19:  Unspecified tracheomalacia

D.S.


----------



## lcabanig (Aug 22, 2013)

Unless the physician states it's congenital, I would use the 519.19.


----------

